# Brown Spider



## greybeard (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Jeff15 (May 16, 2022)

Very good shot.....


----------



## K9Kirk (May 16, 2022)

GET THAT THING OFF MY SCREEN! 

Very nice shot of a lil creepy. I should say, I woke up one morning as a kid with a big wolf spider sitting on my chest and looking at me, couldn't sleep in that bed for a week, it freaked me out pretty bad ... as you can see it left a lasting impression.


----------



## greybeard (May 22, 2022)

K9Kirk said:


> GET THAT THING OFF MY SCREEN!
> 
> Very nice shot of a lil creepy. I should say, I woke up one morning as a kid with a big wolf spider sitting on my chest and looking at me, couldn't sleep in that bed for a week, it freaked me out pretty bad ... as you can see it left a lasting impression.


I've have a love/fear relationship with spiders.  I love to look at them but keep them at a distance.


----------



## Donde (May 23, 2022)

Nice brown one and not a recluse.


----------



## greybeard (May 23, 2022)

Donde said:


> Nice brown one and not a recluse.


What are these called?  I just call them common brown spiders.


----------



## jeffashman (May 23, 2022)

Nice, creepy shot! If I'm not mistaken, that one will eat Brown Recluse, so a good one to have around.


----------

